# Problem mit Cubase. Habe kein Sound



## gentleben (10. März 2010)

Hi, ich habe Cubase installiert und habe vor ein paar Drumloops zu machen. Als VST Instrument nehme ich dafür den EzDrummer von Toontrack. Nachdem ich angefangen hatte mit Cubase zu arbeiten habe ich festgestellt das wenn ich mir das ganze anhören möchte, was ich produziert habe, das ich nicht höre. Allerdings muss ich hierbei sagen habe ich unter Windows als auch unter Cubase meine Soundkarte richtig eingestellt. Ich verwende ein USB Audiointerface von Alesis das IO2. Auch so wenn ich Musik höre ist der Klang echt super allerdings sobald ich meine Drums hören möchte geht es nicht.

Könnt ihr mir sagen was ich falsch gemacht habe?

Lieben Gruß


----------



## TimoSchaller (21. März 2010)

hast du windows 7? wenn ja dann haben wir beide das selbe problem weil bei mir funktioniert auch manches bei windows 7 nicht musst dann einfach ein anderes betriebsystem installieren.


----------



## sight011 (22. März 2010)

Hast Du der Midi-Spur auch das Vsti zugewiesen ?

Mach mal nen Screenshot während Du das abspielst ...


--> In der Grafik ist zu das Audio Pegel ausgegeben wird - wird das bei dir genauso angezeigt?


----------



## chris_one (25. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe dasselbe Problem. Hab schon echt alles probiert, ich kriege aber keinen Sound zu hören. Hier erstmal meine Daten:

Betriebssystem: Windows XP
Prozessor: AMD Dual Core 5200
RAM: 2 GB
Audiogerät: IO2 von Alesis
Cubase Version: Cubase 5 Essential

Unten mal ein Screenshot von meinen Einstellungen. Habe eigentlich schon alle mir bekannten Möglichkeiten gecheckt. Habe Ein- und Ausgänge meinem Audiogerät zugewiesen. Habe sowohl den ASIO-Treiber des Herstellers als auch ASIO4all ausprobiert. In VST System link ist auch die IO2 zugewiesen. In den ASIO-Einstellungen erscheinen Ein-und Ausgänge mit der IO2 als aktiv. Ich kann aber weder eine einfache Audiospur noch meine eingespielten MIDI-Spuren hören. Bei den MIDI-Spuren erscheint ein Ausschlag wenn ichs abspiele, der Stereo out macht aber keinen Mucks! Wie auch bei dem Themenersteller funktioniert die IO2 ansonsten einwandfrei. Ich bin langsam echt am verzweifeln, bitte helft mir


----------

